

Engine Yard Hiring to help build the cloud - ezmobius
http://brainspl.at/articles/2009/04/07/engine-yard-hiring-developers-to-help-build-our-cloud

======
anthonyrubin
Have things suddenly turned around?

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/07/engine-yard-
cuts-15-of-...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/07/engine-yard-cuts-15-of-
workforce/)

~~~
ezmobius
decidedly yes

~~~
michaelneale
That is great news.

------
derwiki
Why is the domain for this link showing a dot before it? "(.brainspl.at)"

~~~
ezmobius
that always happens to my blog domain when it gets posted here. Something with
the two letter TLD and the way yc links urls

